# homemade thread carriage



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got tired of wrapping rods and using handheld bobbins to hold and control thread tension.made this lil jewel and love it!:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

like this ?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great work,:thumbup: ingenuity and common sense with a need for something. Keep it up.:thumbup:


----------

